# Problem with root tabs in the water column



## Ajm200 (22 Feb 2010)

Hi everyone 

I have got home to find one of my 48l tanks is seriously
cloudy..  It seems  DH mistook api root tabs for algae tabs even though both are clearly labelled and attempted to feed 4 root tabs to our baby bristlenose catfishes.  The fish and shrimp seem unharmed so far but I guess my tank may become an algae farm as the only sign of the tabs is filthy 
water.  The tank is two thirds full of bunched and potted stem plants at the moment that I've been collecting for my new tank that is due to arrive soon

I've changed  50% of the water, turned off the lights and plan another 50% water change tomorrow.  I don't think the fish will come to any harm but I don't know for sure.  Am I over reacting or do you think I need to do more?


Thanks

Amanda


----------



## rawr (22 Feb 2010)

I'm not sure what the effect will be but it can't be good and I would expect algae. My advice would be to do as many water changes as you can whilst keeping things stable.


----------



## Ajm200 (22 Feb 2010)

Thanks.  I've just done another 25% Water change as the shrimps were climbing over one another at the waterline and snails were heading up too.

The tank gets some light from a window so I'm expecting that side to go green.


Do you think I should invest in a few bunches of extra cheap bunches of stem plants from the LFS to help soak up the excess nutrients.  The catfish are smaller than ottos so don't need much space.  I'll cut back on their food and may   be they'll help clean up 

At least it's only a little tank so there's not too much to lose


----------



## Ajm200 (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Any ideas on algae type? Do root tabs = copper?*

Ok..  The algae has set in and my shrimps and snails have had to move out as they were dying fast. Do root tabs contain copper?

The algae: green spots all over the glass that are really hard to scrape off.  The glass nearest the window is bright green.  The plant leaves look hazy too but don't feel slimey.  Not sure what's it is yet any idea? 

To try and combat it I'm doing the following:
Ammonia was 0.5 this pm - suspect cause was lots of dead shrimps I found in the filter when I cleaned it.   
 Reducing the lighting by 50% intensity and time. Turned the pump up to max (manufacturers claim this gives a flowrate over 10x volume) outlet pointed at the surface. Dumped a few of bunches of Cabomba and 4 pots of rotaIa into the tank so it about 80% fast growing plants. Doing daily 20% water changes. Dosing with 1ml easycarbo in 48l

Added diy co2 and a drop checker. The drop checker stayed blue despite working in another tank.   The fish were gasping at the surface so removed it again and added an air pump.  Ammonia and nitrite now 0 nitrate barely noticable on the test. Not having much luck with my tanks at the mo. Maybe my next tank should be bare bottomed with a few rocks. 

Sorry for rambling wanted to give enough info.

Thanks


----------



## a1Matt (25 Feb 2010)

Keep up with the good maintenance...

water changes.
removing any dead fauna and flora asap so that it does not pollute the tank.
clean out any algae as it appears.
keep an eye on the flow rate and if it drops clean out the filter.

do these daily until the tank settles and you will get back on top of things.

We've all been there for one reason or another, persistence will be your ally, do not give up!


----------

